# I want a strong orange scented soap, help!



## ATL-Soap (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi - I want a strongly scented sweet orange scented liquid soap...I am finding that sweet orange EO separates from my soap over time (creates a film on the top)....also the scent seems to be very weak....for example, I cannot smell it on my hands when I wash with the soap. 

I have a savon de marseille liquid soap that is just bursting with orange scent...and its several years old...

Should I use something besides SO EO? Maybe a FO? Is there a special technique? 

Help! I want a strongly scented orange soap. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bnky (Sep 7, 2009)

I know Liberty has a number of Orange EO to choose from, maybe they could let you know which one has the longest staying power for the product you are making.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, I just made Orange scented orange colored soap tonight  :shock:  I will let you know how it comes out, but I can tell you my house is bursting with Orange scent big time  :wink: 
 I mixed: *Mandarin Spice *from www.kycandlewaxsupply.com and *Orange Cream Danish *from www.aromahaven.com.
I will definatly let you know tomorrow how it smells


----------



## SilverMaple (Sep 7, 2009)

WSP's Citrus Splash is STRONG and a nice orange scent.


----------



## kittywings (Sep 8, 2009)

I got Blood Orange FO from General Wax and use it in CP soap... LOVE IT!


----------



## carebear (Sep 8, 2009)

For a strong orange scent you either need to use an FO or an EO that is not a true citrus, such as Bergamot.

You can also use a "folded" orange EO, but they still aren't all that stable.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

bconrade884 said:
			
		

> Hi, I just made Orange scented orange colored soap tonight  :shock:  I will let you know how it comes out, but I can tell you my house is bursting with Orange scent big time  :wink:
> I mixed: *Mandarin Spice *from www.kycandlewaxsupply.com and *Orange Cream Danish *from www.aromahaven.com.
> I will definatly let you know tomorrow how it smells



This soap I made is delicious. The scent is nice and strong and I used it in the shower and my skin held the scent well after showering. I will definatly use these scents again.


----------

